# 2 Neue Festplatten im RAID 0 Modus eingebaut. Win7 Startet nicht mehr



## eMJay (23. September 2009)

Moin

Hab eben 2 Neue Festplatten eingebaut. Im BIOS RAID angemacht und diese zu RAID0 konfiguriert.
Jetzt startet mein Win 7 nicht mehr. Der Rechner startet bei laden immer wieder neu. 
RAID Treiber hab ich schon aktualisiert/ neuinstalliert.

Systeminfo in der Sig.

Jemand eine Idee?


mfg Thore


----------



## Klos1 (23. September 2009)

Zwei neue Platten und Windows ist noch auf der alten?


----------



## eMJay (23. September 2009)

Ja zwei neue eingebaut. 
Die alte ist aber auch noch drin.
Wenn ich den RAID Modus ausmachen und normal starte geht es wieder. Die Festplatten werden auch in der Systemsteuerung erkannt und könnten formatiert werden.


----------



## Ogil (23. September 2009)

Wildes Vermuten: Dein Bios versucht zuerst von den RAID-Platten zu booten und findet dann kein bootfaehiges System. Schau mal wie mit eingestellten Raid-Platten die Boot-Reihenfolge ist.


----------



## eMJay (23. September 2009)

Nee sonst würde mein Boot Menü nicht kommen wo ich auswählen kann welches Win ich haben möchte. 
Es würde auch kein Win 7 Logo kommen bevor es wieder neustartet.


----------



## Perkone (23. September 2009)

http://www.pcwelt.de/start/computer/festpl...aid/index2.html Lesen.


----------



## Ogil (23. September 2009)

Kann man ueberhaupt Festplatten im Raid und eine Festplatte im Nicht-Raid gleichzeitig laufen haben?


----------



## Klos1 (23. September 2009)

Also, ich behaupte mal, was du vorhast, daß geht bei dir nicht. Raid-Treiber müssen eigentlich schon mal vor der Installation des OS installiert werden, sonst fliegt dir das Sys genauso um die Ohren, wie beim Versuch, nachträglich AHCI zu aktivieren. Desweiteren bin ich auch nicht sicher, ob bei dir Mischbetrieb überhaupt möglich ist. Ich habe es selbst auf derartigen Billig-Controllern nie versucht.


----------



## Asoriel (23. September 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Kann man ueberhaupt Festplatten im Raid und eine Festplatte im Nicht-Raid gleichzeitig laufen haben?



Genau das interessiert mich auch, da ich z.Zt. mit 2 500GB F3's liebäugel, meine alte aber behalten möchte.


----------



## Raefael (24. September 2009)

Nabend,

also ich hatte seinerzeit an einem Asus P4P800 Deluxe einen Raid 0 Verbund laufen und eine Platte von einem Freund zwecks Datensicherung an den IDE Bus gehängt.
Hat ohne Probleme unter XP Pro. funktioniert.

Ob das nun Glück war oder generell geht weiß ich aber leider auch nicht.

//Rafa


----------



## Perkone (24. September 2009)

Man kann kein Striping (raid0) so betreiben wie du es willst. Du kannst höchstens das Raid 0 einrichten und deine Systempartition spiegeln, musste halt den Raidtreiber fürs Windows einbinden. Das geht sonst nur beim Raid 1 (mirroring). 
Das heißt: HDD raus, Raid 0 mit den 2 Platten einrichten, Windows rauf (musste mit F6 den Raidtreiber einbinden bei der Inst.)


----------



## eMJay (24. September 2009)

Mal eine dumme frage noch.... hab noch nie was mit RAID zutun gehabt.... wie bekomme ich die Treiber drauf wenn ich kein Floppy hab? Kann ich die auch auf ein USB Stick draufknallen?


----------



## Klos1 (24. September 2009)

Bei XP hast du ohne Floppy Pech. Ab Vista geht da auch ohne Probleme eine CD. Usb sollte wohl auch möglich sein, da bin ich aber jetzt nicht sicher. Würde es aber schwer annehmen.
Ansonsten würde ich auch sagen, daß Raid 0 doch nur Sinn macht, wenn die Systemplatte dabei ist, unabhängig davon, ob es anders überhaupt gehen würde.

Was hättest du davon, wenn du zwei andere Platten im Raid 0 laufen lässt? Zusätzliche Belastung der Platte nur damit du ein paar Sekunden schneller im Spiel bist? Und sobald du drin bist, merkst du keinen Unterschied.
Es wäre wirklich nur der Ladebalken, der sich etwas schneller bewegt. Ob du jetzt 10 oder 15 Sekunden wartest, was macht das schon?


----------



## Asoriel (24. September 2009)

bei mir gehts um folgendes: Ich will 2 F3's im Raid0 laufen lassen zwecks Geschwindigkeit beim arbeiten mit großen Dateien. Spiele sind mir dabei vollkommen Wuppe. Zusätzlich würde ich noch gerne meine bisherige Green Caviar weiterverwenden. Warum? Weil sie sonst im Schrank verstaubt.


----------



## Perkone (24. September 2009)

Arbeiten mit großen Dateien? Hoffentlich gesichert, wenns dir eine Platte im 0er schmeißt kannstes vergessen mit rekonstruieren. Heißt ja net umsonst striping :=) Für deine WD Platte: Kauf dir doch n Gehäuse um 20 euro und verwends als externe Sicherungsplatte?


----------



## Asoriel (24. September 2009)

hab ich mir auch schon überlegt. Kaufen müsste ich noch nichtmal ein Gehäuse, da die WD mal eine externe WD Elements war und "geschält" wurde.

Sichern muss ich die Daten nicht, dazu gibts Raid1 im Arbeits-PC. Ich zieh nur ab und an Daten auf meinen Rechner, da ich an dem lieber arbeite (komplette Peripherie ist besser) um ein bischen zu probieren. Wenn es dann klappt kommt die Datei zurück auf den anderen PC oder wird (z.T. verbessert) nachgearbeitet.


----------



## Perkone (24. September 2009)

Aha, na dann. Wär mir unbehaglich wenn ich mit mir wichtigen Daten auf nem 0er hantier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

